# Motorized bicycle idea



## milbicycleman (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys, just thinking out loud. How difficult do you think it would be to take a yamaha 50cc 2 stroke moped (towny, yamahopper etc.) and mount it on a worksman (or some other heavy duty bike)  bicycle? I have both a worksman bicycle and a 1982 yamaha towny moped.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2015)

it's all about the mounting and drive train. I've seen a couple on the choppers. I'll see about pulling up a youtube vid


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWu5XsUVcLk


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay cool, thanks!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm sure it could be done, and probably already had been.  You'll get WAY more info on this topic on these two sites Motoredbikes.com and Motorbicycling.com.  Good luck.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, I will check those sites out.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 14, 2015)

Here's some more links and inspiration http://www.piratecycles1.com/ and http://www.sportsmanflyer.com/


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow , those are some cool motorbikes! Thanks.


----------

